# Favorite trail names?



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay, so while I was riding the 12hr Cowbell Classic on Saturday, I got to thinking about other trails I've ridden that the Catawba Park course on which I was racing reminded me of. Then I got to thinking of other trails that I just really enjoy riding. That mixed in with remembering the names of the sections of trail on the Cowbell course got me thinking about my favorite trail names. ( i really need to get an MP3 player.....)

So I thought why not ask you what yours are! What are your favorite trail names? Why do you like it (i.e. do you like just the name or why do you like THAT trail)?

For example, here are a few of my favorites:

*The Money Trail*: located at Trumbull Valley trails in CT. Called such because it was believed not long ago that if you could clean that trail you should be gettin' paid!

*Rocky Flats*: located in north GA, and NOT flat! It's 4 miles up then 4 miles down with lots of water bars. Listed as easiest trail in north GA for beginners -- HA!!!

*The Dance*: located at Ft Pierce, FL. Called such because it's nothing but palmetto roots going every which way. You gotta keep on the pedals but keep your body flexible and moving. It's quite fun!

*Collarbone Alley*: I'm sure there's more than one of these, but I almost got to see Ernie Marenchin epitomize this trail name at about 11:00pm at Conyers a few weeks back. Thanks Ernie for the show and not forcing me to have to carry ya' outta there!

*Rough Ridge*: WARNING: do not attempt any trail that's conceited enough to be called this! This particular version is a hiking only trail in the Cohutta Wilderness of north GA and is so steep and long that my dog collapsed about 2/3's the way up and looked at me like I was crazy! :skep: ( I have a great pyrenees -- no small fry wimpy dog). My hiking friend and I almost got T's made that said "I survived Rough Ridge!"

Okay, so you get the idea? Those are just a few basic favorites of mine. I'm sure we all have some, so let's hear 'em!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Mine no longer exist, but it was *Mo Heinous*. and Mo's little sister *Betty Heinous *which now are part of *Green's Lick* in Bent Creek

another *Kitsuma* and *Heartbreak Ridge*(name fits trail to a T)


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*I believe there's a trail in North Vancouver...*

called Severed Dick.


----------



## TamJunkie (May 3, 2006)

*New Paradigm Trail!*

Built in Marin County, CA. by MTB'ers for MTB'ers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Juan (May 28, 2006)

The *John Muir* trail, in the south Kettle Moraine, southern, Wisc. Because John Muir was one man truly worthy of naming trails (& park systems around the country) after. Every time I ride that trail, I consider it "borrowing" a ride on his private trail, and I'm thankful for his lifes work as a brilliant naturalist and conservationist.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Local names...
Stubborn Cow
Ugly B!tch
Lithium
Ritalin
SkullfVcker
probation

Whistler:
Anal Inruder
Whip me Beat Me


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

First Blood
Broken Penis

Both at Fontana NC. 

I was never able to clean either of them, I guess that I am a wuss


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

I like NFW at Trumbull, Ct. It may be the same trail as the original poster was talking about, but it got it's name because every couple of feet you look at where the trail is headed and have to shake your head and say..... no ****ing way. Even seeing people ride it just doesn't comprehend.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Fave trail name: Steam Donkey*

That captures a certain vibe. Its a legit name too, not a nickname.

Park of the ECDM (aka "Skeggs Pt.") trail system.

And its fun as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

TamJunkie said:


> steal your face


Nice avatar. Like I told you, what I said....

I've not seen that one.....


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Two local trail names that may be repeated in other*

areas of the country. These are in Mountain Top , PA>: 
TrainWreck- A trail along an active rail line that has debris from a trainwreck including 2 old twisted/smashed freight cars off in the woods. JailTime- named as a local was taking off from a forest ranger, took a short cut to avoid jailtime.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Windsucker - long, moderately steep
Roadie's Revenge - not exactly sure why. It's long, moderately steep, smooth climb but becomes a steep somewhat tech climb.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Ball Buster- unofficial name of trail in my area (someone fell and had to get his left testicle removed)


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

Names we came up with for specific trails, all pretty unoffical:

*Satan's Penis*: because its long and hard
*
God's Rectum*: because it beats the crap out of you
*
Ripped Pants Pete's Run*: so named because our friend Pete basically had his lycra ripped off after a minor fall on this trail, and had to ride home with the goods swaying in the breeze.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

*Charlies Face*: because it goes down a face and a guy name charlie crashed and tried to rip his off with the trail... In Bozeman, MT


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Zignzag said:


> called Severed Dick.


Yup. Also have Pink Starfish.

Another gem is Cunning Stunts (say that one real fast after a few beer),


----------



## Griff (Aug 27, 2005)

*Bootleg Canyon*

Has a lot of good ones too - Armageddon, Kavorkian, Poopshoot, you get the idea - www.bootlegcanyon.com. Great mountain!


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

The trail name Young Lust just several posts below is cool.

Our local trails have names like ___ Canyon or ___ Trail, but the more notable ones in my area are Raptor Ridge, The Luge, Top O' The World, and Rattlesnake.


----------



## Don Juan (May 28, 2006)

Griff said:


> Armageddon, ... Poopshoot, you get the idea


When you consider that poopshoot is usually spelled "poopchute", and the famous internet story of felchers screaming "Armageddon!", yes we do get some idea, although ours may substantially differ from yours.

Hmmmm.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

The North Umpqua Trail section: *Dread and Terror*

One of our local riding area has different names for trail sections every few hundred meters: Love Connection, Foreplay, Pubic Zone, Tree Prison, Up Yours!, Helpless, Fun Girl, Testicle, Cell Block, Bloody Stump, Burial Ground, Intestinal Tract, Albee Darn, WhyPass, Alien Extraction, Shoulder Blade, Stumps Don't Win...


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

The Nasty-Nasty is a good unofficial name. Crackhead Bob's, I thought bob the builder was a crack head until I cracked my head on almost every low hanging tree branch.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

*.........*

A section of trail called "the graveyard"  , at afan argoed South Wales


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

The thing about trail names around here is that they change as the next generation starts riding them and giving them their own names. We don't have signposts with names, and most of the trails aren't on any map. But my favorites, as I know them:

Trail of Swears
Mr. Fish's wild ride
Butt munch
Three *****es
Warren got skewered
Long climb

All in CT

B


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

*I'll play...*



k2biker said:


> Okay, so while I was riding the 12hr Cowbell Classic on Saturday, I got to thinking about other trails I've ridden that the Catawba Park course on which I was racing reminded me of. Then I got to thinking of other trails that I just really enjoy riding. That mixed in with remembering the names of the sections of trail on the Cowbell course got me thinking about my favorite trail names. ( i really need to get an MP3 player.....)
> 
> So I thought why not ask you what yours are! What are your favorite trail names? Why do you like it (i.e. do you like just the name or why do you like THAT trail)?
> 
> ...


My favourites of our trail names are:

Root Canal:

Technical and challenging. Tight trees and a major root fest plus water. In the middle is a channel of water, fifty feet of which make up part of the trail. It only dries up in August. There is a submerged big root in the middle of the canal section, that often catches people taking the trail for the first time. There is an upper and lower section. The lower section is also a major root fest and is also wet most of the time. About 2/3 of a kilometer long.

Rocky Road: (like the ice cream, and just as much fun)

Tight trees and lots of rocks. About 1/2 kilometer long.

Les Bosses: Pronounced "lay boss".

Named after a warning sign you see sometimes at Quebec ski resorts. The sign is usually blue with white lettering. There is usually about three or four wavy lines under the word "bosses", which means bumps (moguls.) The trail runs along the top of a ridge about fifteen feet high, with a some nice views of the forest. It is very roller coaster with some roots and most of the way it is bumps the about the size of ski moguls. This is one of the most popular local trails. Technical is some sections.

They are just some short trails in our local bush trail system. My friend and I cut these trails and named them. I guess you are more likely to like the names when you choose them yourself.

old_dude


----------



## lamar828 (Apr 16, 2006)

the fork fuc$$$- Dedham Massachusetts


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

I forgot one that I really like...

*Tree Slalom* located at Razorback MTB Park in Reddick, FL. It's flat and fast -- 18-20 mph and you really are buzzing trees like gates on a DH ski run. The best part is that it's quite lengthy, maybe a couple miles out and it loops back.

Brado~ I concur with Heartbreak Ridge. Aptly named. Kitsuma is just a cool name -- period!

Ya' can't forget Farlow Gap either. Where is that anyway? Does Farlow Gap REALLY exist? I've heard rumors of it, but after 13 miles of climbing one day, I still never found it.  "You are not going to Farlow Gap?" asked one racer. "NO! Some of us are still sleeping!" was a competitor's response.

I've still never been. Maybe I should make that a weekend plan this summer.......


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

k2biker said:


> Ya' can't forget Farlow Gap either. Where is that anyway? Does Farlow Gap REALLY exist? I've heard rumors of it, but after 13 miles of climbing one day, I still never found it.  "You are not going to Farlow Gap?" asked one racer. "NO! Some of us are still sleeping!" was a competitor's response.
> 
> I've still never been. Maybe I should make that a weekend plan this summer.......


Farlow Gap intersects with the Upper Section of Daniel Ridge (Hatchery Area) take FS475 up past Cove Creek, up past Daniel Ridge, up past Longbranch then hang right up road climb forever, and then climb some more. then all down from there... pretty brutal in the autumn when the leaves are covering the trail, especially the first half mile or so. great technical riding, then trail meets Daniel Ridge then right down staircase then back to 475.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jan 29, 2004)

*Ho Down...*

in Wanaka, NZ. There are a bunch of cool names for the Plantation Tracks in the area. The view isn't so bad either.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*Dickless*

There is a trail on Los Alamos National Laboratory property named Dickless. It is a slight descent (if you go in the right direction), that is very fast, very smooth. It twists through a small pine grove, causing you to hope that your bar will fit between the trees :thumbsup:


----------



## fakebeave (Mar 15, 2004)

*Favorite Trail Names*

Allamuchy NJ - Ice Cream. NOT an easy climb. More like I Scream!!!

Ringwood NJ - We named a section of trail - The Trail Where Chuck Bit It.
After our friend got loose on some rolling rocks and needed stitches in his forearm.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

I like a couple of trail names from Marquette Michigan. Your Sister and Your Mom. Ride 'em hard and fast, boys!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

*Ditch B*tch-* Named for the really big ditch at the end of it.
*Area 51- *Lots of North Shore style stunts.
*My Brother's Trail*- I think someone named it after his brother. Something like that.
*Chair Trail-* There's an old office chair in the middle of it.
*Swan Dive Hill*- Sooper steep, rocky decent, named after a local shop owner (last name- Swan) who took a pretty good header there a ways back.
*Area 52*- Another section of North Shore stuff.
*Fox Rocks- *It's rocky, but no idea where the Fox comes from.

EDIT: A few more

*Area Aunt Jemima*- Alternate name for area 52, since it has no flow, like fake maple syrup.
*Ewok Village*- No idea where that came from.
*That Trail, You Know, The One By The Rock, With The Tree On The Left- *How one of my riding buddies gives directions. That dosn't refer to any trail in particular.
*Puke Hill- *Pretty self explanitory
*Stairway to Heaven-* Way steeper than Puke Kill. Longer too.
*The ER Trail- *A big descent with some jumps that were made for dirt bikes going the other direction. You can really fly off them. That, and really hurt yourself.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*"Lizards"*

Off the back side of LWP/El Moro Canyon...


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Another in Charlotte*

*The Toilet Bowl Loop* : you guessed it -- there's an old toilet at the bottom of a drop in.

During the race Saturday, the Rank Riders (www.rankriders.com) and I were contemplating adding more toilets along the trail....maybe a toilet bowl slalom course would be a nice addition.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Two favorite local ones. Humpty Dumpty, and CMP (Check My Pants)


----------



## MTB_Dad (Jun 30, 2005)

Rock-It, Car Wreck (now closed) and Heart Attack.


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*The Dick Chopper*

We have a section we call "The Dick Chopper" because my dad, who's name is dick, chopped off the end of his finger when he crashed there.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Jessep said:


> *Charlies Face*: because it goes down a face and a guy name charlie crashed and tried to rip his off with the trail... In Bozeman, MT


hehehehe...there's a section on a trail I used to ride years ago called *Mt Rushmore* 'cause several past & present club presidents had done faceplants there :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Couple more.....*

Not trails, per se, really just short climbs in a bigger (unnamed) trail system:

*The Slope of No Hope* (so steep and loose and off-camber that no one has ever made it)

and

*Head Rush Hill * (also steep and loose and just _barely_ rideable)


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Three above the Bay*

No Way Hill

Wizard Hill

Single Tingle


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

k2biker said:


> I forgot one that I really like...
> 
> *Tree Slalom* located at Razorback MTB Park in Reddick, FL. It's flat and fast -- 18-20 mph and you really are buzzing trees like gates on a DH ski run. The best part is that it's quite lengthy, maybe a couple miles out and it loops back.
> 
> ...


Damn, you really know your FL trails.....a shoutout to Ft. Pierce and Razorback, I'm impressed. If you enjoy palmettos you would have loved the trails at Jonathon Dickenson State Park, made Dance look like nothin.

My favorite trail name is probably *Moonscape* over in Alafia or *Odd Buck* at San Felasco (somehow I always daydream about how they came up with that name, a crazy deer running around, a "frisky" buck getting too close......???). There also seems to be a Big Dipper on most florida trails as well.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I miss Nose Break and 914 (because there was one in the middle of the trail, you rode right thru the doors). Both gone now.


----------



## OkieInCT (Dec 20, 2003)

All the ones below are from Rocky Hill Ranch in Smithville, TX
http://boomersrockyhill.com/

Fat Chuck's Demise (a long brutal climb with lots of loose rocks) 
Frontal Labotomy
Bottle-n-Front-o-Me


----------



## QCRage (Dec 30, 2005)

*down Flagstaff way...*

...there's a trail called "Lost Burrito".

According to Cosmic Ray, it was named after Rex Phester rode up the stupid thing and "lost a partial Martian's breakfast burrito in one, hunky, undigested, golf ball size urp."

Dumb Azz that I am, I took that as a challenge. My urp had several pieces...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

medevac mountain--BLORA
rolling rocket--Baumholder
triss cross--rocky hill ranch
gass pass and oh ****--bluff creek ranch


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

OkieInCT said:


> All the ones below are from Rocky Hill Ranch in Smithville, TX
> http://boomersrockyhill.com/
> 
> Fat Chuck's Demise (a long brutal climb with lots of loose rocks)


And a dead Fat Chuck at the top (the cow bones)


----------



## Sevadari (Feb 16, 2006)

*I've yet to ride it, but...*

*Plumber's Crack* in Levis-Trow, Wisconsin is a hilarious name for a section of the Toad Road trail. Even better, it looks like a real fun place to ride:


----------



## TKR (Sep 17, 2004)

American Standard - Jim Thorpe, PA. Named after the toilet bowl by the trail entrance.
Tombstone Ridge - Michaux, PA. A narrow ridgeline with flat rocks that stick up at angles resmbling tombstones - so cool.
Cannonball Trail - Ringwood/Skyline, NJ. Supposedly in Rev War they moved cannonballs down this trail to fight the Brits.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

Death Crotch-- An aptly named fork off the Headquarters Trail between Laramie and Cheyenne, Wy.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

*Squeezeplay-* Merli Sarnoski State Park, Pa. Just like Plumber's Crack, only W/O the bridge thingy in the middle.


----------



## jonot (Feb 4, 2006)

*Hells Gate: *Once your headed down there's no turning back. About 1km of 50/60kmh+ descent.

*Nirvana: *This trail is like heaven. Highest track in the forest, hardest to get too, and the most enjoyable.


----------



## obi_twan_kenobe (Dec 5, 2005)

Darwin's Revenge - Kingsport, TN
The Screamer - Oak Ridge, TN


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

I could tell you where these are, but then I'd have to kill you :ihih: . Here you can ride "No Horses" along with :



















Then hang out at the beach










Or watch the sun rise:


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*So Cal*

I think my favorite local names are Johnson& Johnson, Marie Calenders (everybody eats it) Temple of Doom and Elevator.


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

Tasty Goodness
Rim Job
Swedish Erotica

All at Landahl Park Blue Springs, MO.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

A few of these have been listed already but......

*Gas Pass* - Bluff Creek Ranch
*Oh Sh!t! *- Bluff Creek Ranch
*Hospital Hill *(the name says it all)- Flat Rock Ranch
*The Mad Bomber* (all you can do in this section is hold on tight, the roller coaster does the rest) - Flat Rock Ranch
*Fifty dolla hill* (the story is that a guy says to his buddy just at the bottom "I'll give you fifty dollars if you clean that hill") - Conyers
*Cambodia* - Memorial Park
*The Mixmaster* - Cameron Park
*The Vortex-* Cameron Park


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

XC Dawg said:


> *Fifty dolla hill* (the story is that a guy says to his buddy just at the bottom "I'll give you fifty dollars if you clean that hill") - Conyers
> *Cambodia* - Memorial Park


I live 30 minutes from Conyers and have never heard that one! maybe we should post it as such!

Memorial Park -- is that the one in Houston? If so, that was some fast fun riding! just watch out for the walkers and kiddies!


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> Damn, you really know your FL trails.....a shoutout to Ft. Pierce and Razorback, I'm impressed. If you enjoy palmettos you would have loved the trails at Jonathon Dickenson State Park, made Dance look like nothin..


I spent about 4 months in south FL re-building a hotel on Hutcheson Island. I showed up with my 5" travel K2 Beast and freaked some folks out. It really smoothed out the Dance though. So there's good riding at Jon Dickenson? I never went there b/c I figured there was nothing there. Hmmmm.

I rode my first teeter totter at Ft Pierce. Talk about some fun! I remember showing up like 40 minutes before dark without my lights and just slamming out a lap. I'll never forget wondering when I'd run into bums under those overpasses! I'll also never forget thinking there was a gator in that murky water and not to slip up as I passed! Good motivation to stay in control!

FL surprised me, that's for sure!


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

I nearly forgot....the old K-Mart trails in West Palm! Those rocked! The only time I got to ride there before they got dozed I met up with this "local" who was a German transplant. He showed me the best circuit and we rode all those bridges -- now those were awesome! There was this one that you entered head on and went up and over this roller only to drop into this right-handed berm and slingshot up another roller! I'd never ridden bridges until that day and I'll never forget that particular one.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Conyers*

A local told me that story last weekend when I was visiting, I guess I should have mentioned it was an unofficial name

And yep, part of the fun at MP _is_ the walkers and runners


----------



## Gakster (Jan 12, 2004)

*Under statement*

I prefer under statements :

Grizzly Flat (South Bay) = 1,400ft in 2.3 miles

Newbie 1 : "Hey, I know a trail call Grizzly Flat. Let try it out, shouldn't be too hard"
Newbie 2 : "Great idea. We'll do a quick ride and go home in time for dinner"

Cheers.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Tapeworm: 4 miles of trail in just under two acres.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

neveride said:


> *Satan's Penis*: because its long and hard


we used to have one that we called Viagra.

because it went up and up and got harder and harder.


----------



## bill-now (Aug 30, 2003)

*Can't beat...*

RED TRAIL
BLUE TRAIL
WHITE TRAIL
GREEN TRAIL
YELLOW TRAIL
and my favorite...

Unmarked Trail

N.J. got em all.


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

Trail sections at Swayback bridge trail (named for the old "swaybacked" bridge over the lake)-
The Elevator-super steep but short hill
Teeter-totter hill- somebody built a ridable teeter-totter at the top
Broke neck creek- yes he did
Dead man's hill- some guy on a Kmart bike with no helmet killed himself there a few years ago
The Zippah-fast descent with nascar style turns between 2 ridges


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

Not sure what the name of the trail it is on is called but there is a hill named collarbone hill. 3 years ago in a race a guy went down in front of me and I hopped over him, actually broke his collarbone, guess there has been a few over the years. 1 month later I had a buddy break some ribs on the same hill. By far my favorite part of a ride is that hill.


----------



## pipedream (Jul 8, 2004)

Trail names around here are fairly docile... except for Wildcat. 

But Snowshoe has some pretty awesome trail names:
The Gauntlet
Nose Dive
The Plunge
Chain Grabber
Yabba-Dabba-Doo
Enchanted Forest
Six Thousand Steps
Thread the Needle
Cuppcake (the "easiest" trail down the Western Territory)
Dark Side of the Moon
Drop Out
Point of No Return
Sticks N Stones
Triple Bypass (helluva climb)
Gut Hammer
Peeler
Rock Garden
The Waterfalls (huge drops)
Timberrrrr
Swamper Loop (if you think Snowshoe's muddy, think again)
Avalanche (named because of the smaller boulders that slip underneath and barrel down behind you as you roll over the gigantic ones)

and for those of you intimidated... you can always take it Nice N Easy.


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Dead Moose Alley - Kingdom Trails, East Burke, VT


----------



## axisofevelknievel (Apr 8, 2004)

rideit said:


> Whistler:
> Anal Intruder
> Whip me Beat Me


Actually, it's Whip Me Snip Me. Not to be confused with Thrill Me Kill Me, which is another trail here in town. My current favourite trail name in Whistler is Gee I Like Your Pants, which is located in the Lost Lake network.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

*HR 280* - Merli
*Squeeze Play* - Merli
*Heart Attack*- Hubbard, We ride down it more than up it... I wonder why?
*Rim trail*- Jim Thorpe


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Bong Drop

T & A

**************

Marie Calendars....because it's not a piece of cake.

Nothing Better to Do


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Dead Camper


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

All So. Cal:

******ed Slapped*
*Yeah Right*, as in yeah right, you're not gonna eat it
*Rocky Horror* says it all...


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

axisofevelknievel said:


> Actually, it's Whip Me Snip Me. Not to be confused with Thrill Me Kill Me, which is another trail here in town. My current favourite trail name in Whistler is Gee I Like Your Pants, which is located in the Lost Lake network.


Yeah, the names up in Whistler and the Shore are great.

Whistler (xc trails):
Anal Intruder and Sh!t Happens - great trails out near Emerald Estates and good to connect in to Kill Me Thrill Me and Section 102.

Whistler (bike park):
Crack Addict - Short, technical and sketchy as hell when it's wet. Love it.
Fatcrobat - A fun detour off of O-Sin with lots of rideable logs and ladder stretches.
Captain Safety - Another detour off of O-Sin with a couple of steep faces to ride. Safety is everyone's job!

Shore - 
Severed Dick - Old school shore stuff.
C*nt Buster - See a trend here?
Sexboy - Never ridden, but a favorite amongst the technical riders I know on Cypress.
Ladies Only - just rode this again on Friday. So fun....and the title isn't indicative of it's skill.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

*Stanky Creek*, Bartlett TN
We named the races at the trail "*12 hours of Stank*" and "*Legend of Stanky Creek*"
12 Hours of Stank just has a ring to it doesn't it?


----------



## Bullitproof (Feb 13, 2004)

PSYCHO BETTY in Jim Thorpe PA

URANIUM ROAD in Jim Thorpe PA. Isn't uranium radiocative?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh jeez, there are so many good trail names...
- Rigs in Zen
- Angel's Staircase (section of a trail, actually)
- Ribbed For Pleasure
- Corkscrew
- Dentist
- Walk In The Clouds
- Platinum

on and on and on... but I'm surprised that no one mentioned CLOWNSHOES... that is as great a name as there can be... it's too bad that the sport has now greatly outgrown it's difficulty by far and now it's just a trail every one loves to hit at least once or twice a day cos it's there and you've got nothing but free rides to the top :thumbsup: 

One thing, I am curious about is how TM and the guys came up with Gargamel for their trail ?
... any of you locals know ? helluva nice ride, BTW, just be prepared to pedal up and definitely watch out for bears !


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

can't say exactly where they are, but my fave's are

Your Mom
Your Sister
& 
Your Cousin

like......."Yeah, I rode your mom and your cousin on the same day when I was only 14"


----------



## stu68 (Mar 8, 2006)

Daisy hill Brisbane Australia:thumbsup: 
Nirvana 
Lubricator
Possum box


----------



## bikenmedic (Jun 6, 2004)

*Rhino Ball....*

Favorite trail name, maybe not favorite trail. It was called *Rhino Ball*, because back in the day before everyone rode off of cliffs, this was actually a washed out hill that you had to have Rhino balls to ride down.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

carbuncle said:


> Tapeworm: 4 miles of trail in just under two acres.


I like "Crop Circles", just a little uphill from the 'Worm. Someone found it on Google Earth and holy crap, it's a wicked cool crop circle. The people who laid it out (and Parasite and Tapeworm and everything else there.) are brilliant.

I like "Dancing" in Tolt, it's windy, with a very steady quick up-down beat to it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I have a few*

*Game* and *Game 2* in Boggs Demo forrest. Kinda like a game, I guess.

*Hitler* on the backside of China Camp. Aparently, there used to be a trail Nazi who used to set traps, strech barbed wire across the trail and yell at cyclists.

*7-11* A secret trail near China Camp that ends up at the 7-11.

*B-17* at Tamarancho. Somebody told me there is a crashed B-17 bomber near the trail, but I'm always having too much fun riding to stop and look.

*Suffer Springs* at Soquel Demo Forrest. Okay, its really named Sulphur Springs, but everybody I know calls it 'Suffer'. A long painful climb.

*Braile* at Soquel Demo Forrest. Dunno what it refers to, but somehow conjures images of feeling your way down the trail.

*Pinball* Never ridden it myself, but I hear its like being in a pinball machine.

*Slammin Ballz*. Really named Salmon Falls... same as Pinball, I guess.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

LarryFahn said:


> *HR 280* - Merli


I can never get the guys I ride with to ride that one. :nonod: There's one other chap who likes it, but we always get outvoted.


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

*Tube of Terror*


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

A few local unofficial trail names:
The Stairway From Hell. A really tough way to get to the top of South Fortuna.
Upper and Lower Dishwasher. An old dead major appliance gives these their names.
The Big Ugly. Named for the downhill, not the climb.
Mike's Rock. He paid for it, all right.
Pankratz Bypass. After what happened, he doesn't ride it anymore.
The Big and Little Intestines. You know the way intestines loop back and forth?
The Sh!ts. As in "Ain't that just the Sh!ts?"

There are a lot more, but those are the ones that came quickly to mind.


miles


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Lynn Woods, Lynn MA.
-Chicken Soup
-Oh sh!t hill - Just a pain to get up 
-G-Kill - A rider who's nickname is "Big G" almost killed himself on a odd roller/jump
-Sharktooth
-Whaleback
-SpaceMonkey
-Acapoco
-Eifel Tower -Spelled wrong and it's just a steep roller, not a trail 

Thanks to Frank from Dieselbikes for comming up with these interesting names. :thumbsup:


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*Duck trail*

Sweet single track leaving people wondering why they call it duck trail.

That is, until they hear the gunshots from the Philippine national police firing range in the valley right beside them. fortunately they fire in the direction AWAY from the trail.

if your lucky you can see the snipers actually lying right beside the trail trying their long range shots.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

we've got a couple of local trails with some good names ( all at Issaqueena / Clemson)

- Wounded Knee 
- Separated Shoulder
- Chain Breaker
- The Grinder
- Broken Arrow (Doyle Bottom)
- Pig Horse


----------



## Whip (Apr 6, 2005)

*How bout*

Anaerobic Nightmare in Snowmass, CO


----------



## Dag Otto (Feb 14, 2006)

Cooter. said:


> Your Mom
> Your Sister
> &
> Your Cousin
> ...


Around here, I ride *Your Girlfriend *every chance I get.

*Green Cheese* - named for the crumbling green granite the trail rides over.


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

Lost Burrito, Jedi trail, Dogfood, Heart (attack) trail, organ donor


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

proof that Farlow Gap exists...












rt


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*rt* said:


> proof that Farlow Gap exists...
> rt


Great Shot *rt*! been there, ate one or two of those! Never seen that section without a nice covering of Fall leaves, making it twice the challenge! your shot kinda reminds me of the photo of Zach Broussard on Pilot Rock (see below)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Great Shot *rt*! been there, ate one or two of those! Never seen that section without a nice covering of Fall leaves, making it twice the challenge! your shot kinda reminds me of the photo of Zach Broussard on Pilot Rock (see below)


that pic was taken in the spring about 3 years ago.....

nice shot of Zach. big difference is he's actually riding his bike! 

rt


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Satan's Choda 
(name a bunch of local freeriders gave to this steep wet rooty run)


----------



## fumanchuchu (Jun 9, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> [
> *Ewok Village*- No idea where that came from.


we have an ewok village too, a twisty nettle filled bastard.
also 
el pollo elastico 
and
Kung Fu theater.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

*rt* said:


> proof that Farlow Gap exists...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rebecca, 
Thanks for the pic! No one ever told me there was a rock garden up there -- what have I have been waiting for?! I love rocks gardens!

As soon as I get the fork replaced on my 29er, I'm planning another trip to find Farlow Gap. And that shot of Zach on Pilot Mtn looks like a tempting place as well......hmmmmm....


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

brado1 said:


> we've got a couple of local trails with some good names ( all at Issaqueena / Clemson)
> 
> - Wounded Knee
> - Separated Shoulder
> ...


Brado, 
I love me some Clemson riding! Given the opportunity for a good day trip, I'm taking Clemson over most anything else. You forgot Wildcat Technical -- very appropriate name!

Are you in SC?


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Oaf Huck - DH trail at Attitash, I think. Never ridden it, but best trail name ever.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

At White Hills in St. John's, Newfoundland:

Satan's Choice
The Rock Machine

Both very steep and extremely technical. Brutal when wet. I've been riding Satan's for years and there are still a couple of sections that I never clean.


At Camp Fortune just outside Ottawa:

Hairway to Steven. I think that's the most awesomest trail name ever.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> At Camp Fortune just outside Ottawa:
> 
> Hairway to Steven. I think that's the most awesomest trail name ever.


Never ridden there, but the skiing is great.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Techfreak said:


> Oaf Huck - DH trail at Attitash, I think. Never ridden it, but best trail name ever.


Ah yes, the Mt Washington (NH) area, I presume? I stayed at Attitash a couple years back on a whirlwind tour of upper New England with my dad over a 3-day weekend. Didn't get much riding in, but ate some good food and found cool bike shops. Red Jersey for one and found the Ragged Mountain store, right beside RJ. One of my favorite biking T's is the RJ shirt that simply says, "Enjoy the Ride" on the back.

Thanks for bringing back good memories of time spent with my pop! :thumbsup:


----------

